# MightyBright Book Light .... at Target?



## jdsmke (Oct 31, 2008)

Yep boys and girls, you can buy the MightyBright Book Lights at your local Target.I picked up the Superflex 1 for eight bucks and change.  And, hey, look ma!  No Shipping and no waiting!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jdsmke said:


> Yep boys and girls, you can buy the MightyBright Book Lights at your local Target.I picked up the Superflex 1 for eight bucks and change. And, hey, look ma! No Shipping and no waiting!


That's great to know. Thanks! Supposedly they have the new Sony reader at Target, too. I am sort of curious to look at it.

L


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I went to Target to buy a little light, but they sold them out a few months back on close-out.  I also saw the Sony e-reader.  Its all packaged up and double secured at Target, so I could only look at the picture and read the side package.  They are charging $300 for the e-reader and have a combination back light and cover for $70.  The front of the e-reader has these little itty-bitty buttons (only one each) on the side for page turning and then small buttons 1-9 for something I don't know what and two wheels in front for I don't know what.  I wasn't curious enough to have them unlock it for a better look

Yogini2


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That's great to know. Thanks! Supposedly they have the new Sony reader at Target, too. I am sort of curious to look at it.
> 
> L


They have a Sony reader at the BJ's in Nashua. Don't know if it was new or old, I only looked at it for about 2 min.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

You can find MightyBright and some other booklights at any of the chain big box book stores. They get lots in for the holidays.


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

I got my Mighty Brite Flex 2 at B and N about a month ago.  $14.95, and no shipping.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

How does the MightBright book light work on regular paperbacks and books? 

My Kindle is on order, so i'm clueless about lots of Kindle things.  Where do you attack the MightyBright light to the Kindle cover....anywhere along the top edge?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I love Target.  (okay, I work there, I kind of have to love it)

They usually have the Sony reader on display so you can touch and feel it and turn pages.  I do think the Sony looks a little more 'sexy'.  But I would never give up my Kindle with it's whispernet


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I saw a Sony at my local Borders too. I didn't touch it, only looked. I would never give up my Kindle though.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Good morning! I got my MihtyBright at Target, I just got the one with the one light. I figure since there is only the one "page" with my Kindle, I didn't need the double! My dad actually found booklights for .99 in San Diego and bought me a few, I should be getting them today and I am really wondering what they look like and if they are any good! The way he described them sounded awfully close to the MightyBright. I may have to send him back to buy me a bunch!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I also saw the Sony Reader at Borders and think it's much better looking than the Kindle.  But what a pain to turn pages!  And no whispernet.  But it has a touch screen and a light, which I couldn't see because it was very bright where the Sony Reader was located.  And they need some new names.  Numbers?  Come on!  But if the new version is all they say it's going to be, I think I'd love one.

It was an interesting Borders visit - my first bookstore visit since getting my Kindle.  I kept checking prices via whispernet and realized once again the Kindle could save me a ton of $$$ if I purchased all the books I wanted.    And if I compared the Kindle price vs. the Borders price.  Amazon has much better prices, the DTB version is often less or the same as the Kindle version, but not so at Borders.

Just an example.  My son wanted to get "Diary of a Wimpy Kid 3" at Borders but it was full price - $12.95.  I checked and the Amazon price was $7.12.  We placed an Amazon order as soon as we got home!  And no, it wasn't available on the Kindle but it's the kind of book you wouldn't want to read on a Kindle - too many pics and graphics. 

At one point I was standing in an aisleway looking up stuff on my Kindle and I think every employee walked behind me, slowing down as they got close.  Yeah, they wanted to see my Kindle.


----------

